

What does a Chromebook give me that I don't get with a tablet? - yalogin

Am I missing something here? The tablet requires very little support and can access the web or any other application in the cloud. What does a Chromebook give me extra?
======
minalecs
I own both the cr-48 and a tablet, and the cr-48 is much more preferable
because of the keyboard. Also its super hacker friendly. I run Unbuntu and
chrome on it and Ubuntu runs very well on it. I wish they could get Android
running on it as well. You get a full featured browser on the chromebook. Its
light, great battery life and from their pricing point looks to be much
cheaper. The free 100MB of 3G have come in handy more than once.

~~~
yalogin
Yes but a tablet is a little bit more mobile. Also it can read QR codes/bar
codes/NFC tags etc which the chromebook could do but not yet. More
functionality can be built in to tablets even for inventory management and
other use cases.

~~~
minalecs
the mobile thing is questionable, either way you are carrying around a 10"
device. If its the 1 lb that makes a difference to you .. so be it. I don't
own a stand for my tablet, so it becomes awkward for example eating and trying
to use the tablet at the same time, where as the screen on my chrome is
already upright, but yeah with a stand this fixes this problem. You need to
buy the right product for your needs. I would never carry around my tablet for
scanning.. when I have a mobile phone, but if you don't have an Android or
iPhone I would suggest that over a tablet.

------
enjayhsu
I'm actually looking forward to a physical keyboard. I had an iPad for a while
and found typing quite annoying.

------
yanw
It's not targeted to consumers (yet) the subscription model for businesses and
schools is it's main advantage, hardware + software as a service.

They might be using this type of subscription model on consumers with their
gigabit project or with other ISPs as part of the net package.

